
Show HN: Augmented Reality App to Predict the Moon Location - folli
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.genewarrior.sunlocator.moon
======
folli
This app is based on another app, where I've received some very helpful
feedback from HN (Sun Locator), but this one focuses on the Moon location.

I hope this will be helpful for photographers in planning photoshoots.

Any feedback is appreciated.

